

Uber fired 15 people in email using Comic Sans - chirau
http://betabeat.com/2014/12/uber-fired-15-people-in-email-using-comic-sans/

======
dreamweapon
Wow. Either we're missing some important context -- or it sounds like Uber's
management was basically having a "No Wire Hangers" episode:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOILKHmZBwc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOILKHmZBwc)

"What did we (forget to) tell you? Contractors may not use employee discount
codes! Ever!"

